# Soft or jelly like salmon? help!



## mountain-worm (Dec 22, 2018)

I had thawed a couple store bought packages of frozen salmon. After brining them overnight, I rinsed and placed them a the smoker racks to form a pellicle.3 or 4 pieces seemed mushy or jelly like, don't smell bad, just look bad. My question is, is everything safe to smoke and eat? The other pieces look fine
Any thoughts
Thanks, John


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi John!
Maybe they were funky when frozen?
Personally, I've never had that happen to me.
Also, did you move them around so your cure could get to every part?
I can say I bought frozen salmon from Walmart once.
Once being the key for me. I did not like what was in the bag.
So you may want to consider the source. And return them for a refund or exchange.
I get my frozen Salmon filet from Sam's Club or Costco, and have been happy.
I get the skinless individually packaged and frozen, Farmed Salmon. Works for me.
If I'm paying the price for Salmon, I don't want to be buying skin I don't use.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 22, 2018)

Are you talking about the frozen salmon they sell in the french fry type bags or frozen fillets with the Styrofoam dish and plastic wrap? If the french fry type it may have thawed at some point and then was refrozen. It's probably still good, but I may not trust it. One of the food safety experts will more then likely chime in with a more definitive answer. 

Chris


----------



## mountain-worm (Dec 22, 2018)

I think I'm going to toss it and do a fresh batch of fish and brine.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 22, 2018)

mountain-worm said:


> I think I'm going to toss it and do a fresh batch of fish and brine.



I would try and return it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2018)

If it was vacuum packed, you should have opened the bag while frozen, then thawed....
Fish under vacuum when frozen, will be crushed by the the outside pressure when it thaws...


----------



## mountain-worm (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks Dave, that makes perfect sense. I did see somewhere to open while frozen, just didn't realize why. My mistake. Thanks everyone, lesson learned!


----------

